# ppp0 ohne andere Dienste neustarten

## VeS_Blade

Hi Leute,

wenn ich 

```
/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 restart
```

 ausführe, werden immer eine ganze Reihe Dienste mit neugestartet.

Z. B. Apache, DNRD, SSH, DHCP...

Wie kann ich das Ändern?

Ich hab auch schon gegooglet aber mir fällt nichts sinnvolles ein wonach ich suchen könnte und deswegen finde ich wahrscheinlich auch nichts.

Danke!

----------

## Max Steel

In der /etc/conf.d/rc.conf (Baselayout 1*) das RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING auf NO schalten

Unter /etc/rc.conf (Baselayout 2*) heißt die Variable rc_depend_strict

* Wenn du nicht weißt was Baselayout ist nutzt du Baselayout Version 1

----------

## VeS_Blade

Hm, RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING ist schon auf NO.

Die Beschreibung klingt für mich auch etwas anders, als hätte es nur mit Netzwerkinterfaces zu tun.

----------

## Max Steel

Und in der /etc/rc.conf?

----------

## VeS_Blade

In der Tat, daran lag es.

Danke  :Wink: 

----------

## Max Steel

Kein PRoblem. Jetzt wird bei solchen meta-abhängikeiten wie net werden absofort nurnoch 1 gezogen statt alle, und erst wenn keine gestartet werden konnte wird auch der Service nicht gestartet. (Davon ausgenommen ist net.lo, da dieses sowieso gestartet wird.)

----------

